# Free Interactive Reef Site Map



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

Some time ago we created an interactive map of reefs sites to coordinate the efforts of lionfish hunters. This map can be used by any fishermen to locate fishing spots.

FWC and Alabama DCNR notify us whenever new public reefs become available. So the data is always up-to-date. 

No need to log-in. Just zoom-in until you find the reef that you are looking for, then click on the reef marker to see its GPS location.

The site is called "Lionfish Map": http://lionfishmap.org/Map.php

Be safe and hope you catch a big one!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

They might want to recheck the depth of the Ozark.
Ozark

Lionfish: 50
Depth: 180'
GPS: 29 55.101 N 86 34.947 W

I have fished the Ozark, it's in deeper water, unless they've moved it. :whistling: 

As per Wikipedia: The wreck currently lies upright and intact in approximately 330 feet of water, 28 to 30 miles due south of Destin, Florida.

How many folks are going to dive @ 330' to look for lion fish?


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks! Looks like an error in the FWC reef list. I corrected the Ozark's depth in our database and sent a note to FWC.

We plan to dive the Ozark once a year to check for lionfish. I suspect that it has a bunch on it, so we will not be able to clean it off. However, our observations and video may be useful to researchers.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Coast Watch Alliance said:


> Thanks! Looks like an error in the FWC reef list. I corrected the Ozark's depth in our database and sent a note to FWC.
> 
> We plan to dive the Ozark once a year to check for lionfish. I suspect that it has a bunch on it, so we will not be able to clean it off. However, our observations and video may be useful to researchers.


You are going to dive 330' looking for lionfish???


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get em, post a report


----------



## bad habitz (May 13, 2015)

Any idea why the map page will not load? Is it still available?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Says no file. Won't work for me either.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Good for you guys!!*

You all fish those! Will make the fishermen and women who are actually paying to put structure in the Gulf to KEEP this wonderful fishery they have helped build sustainable!:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

link works for me Thanks for posting it and thanks for helping to get rid of the lionfish Let me know how I could help ed


----------



## Legalize it! (Jul 15, 2014)

Works for me too. Very cool. Thanks for posting


----------

